# Manuel Neuer



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ma quanto è forte? Anche il rigore di oggi l'ha parato con una semplicità impressionante...è una bestia, ad oggi credo sia il migliore al mondo.


----------



## Jino (19 Febbraio 2014)

E' il migliore al mondo da almeno due anni, per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ma poi è impressionante, copre davvero tutta la porta..


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ha una sicurezza impressionante ed una grande agilità. Assolutamente il miglior portiere al mondo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Febbraio 2014)

E' il migliore da diverso tempo ormai. Credo sia destinato a essere sorpassato dal suo compagno di nazionale Ter Stegen, ma ad oggi è il massimo che c'è in fatto di portieri.


----------



## Jino (19 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' il migliore da diverso tempo ormai. Credo sia destinato a essere sorpassato dal suo compagno di nazionale Ter Stegen, ma ad oggi è il massimo che c'è in fatto di portieri.



Ter Stegen è bravo, ma dire che lo diventerà più di Neuer è già scomodare paragoni pesanti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ter Stegen è bravo, ma dire che lo diventerà più di Neuer è già scomodare paragoni pesanti.


Come talento è cristallino... ha una grande reattività. Per me diventerà più forte del compagno di nazionale, ha margini importanti.


----------



## Jino (20 Febbraio 2014)

I margini ci sono tutti, ma Neuer è un portiere che da almeno 3 stagioni si sta affermando come il migliore del ruolo, per questo dico che è un paragone già difficile visto che non si sa che evoluzione possa avere Marc.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' il migliore al mondo da almeno due anni, per quanto mi riguarda.



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> I margini ci sono tutti, ma Neuer è un portiere che da almeno 3 stagioni si sta affermando come il migliore del ruolo, per questo dico che è un paragone già difficile visto che non si sa che evoluzione possa avere Marc.


Ci sono già dei top club su Ter Stegen, per me è destinato a essere il miglior portiere al mondo. Un altro molto forte è Courtois.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Mi ricordo la partita contro l'Inter. Forse la miglior prestazione che abbia mai visto di un portiere. Forse solo Dida nel 2004.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Febbraio 2014)

Quoto tutti,è il migliore ormai da due/tre anni.
Una delle sue più grandi qualità,secondo me,è la dimensione dei suoi testicoli.Questo è un portiere che ha battuto un rigore in una finale di Champions e che ha fatto una respinta di testa a centrocampo nella Supercoppa Europea,giusto per fare due esempi.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quoto tutti,è il migliore ormai da due/tre anni.
> Una delle sue più grandi qualità,secondo me,è la dimensione dei suoi testicoli.Questo è un portiere che ha battuto un rigore in una finale di Champions e che ha fatto una respinta di testa a centrocampo nella Supercoppa Europea,giusto per fare due esempi.



Una grande freddezza. E' proprio il top player dei portieri. Vale quanto un Thiago Silva, quanto un Kompany.


----------



## vota DC (20 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quoto tutti,è il migliore ormai da due/tre anni.
> Una delle sue più grandi qualità,secondo me,è la dimensione dei suoi testicoli.Questo è un portiere che ha battuto un rigore in una finale di Champions e che ha fatto una respinta di testa a centrocampo nella Supercoppa Europea,giusto per fare due esempi.



E lo ha centrato a differenza di Robben che nei momenti decisivi viene sempre tradito dalla poca freddezza.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ci sono già dei top club su Ter Stegen, per me è destinato a essere il miglior portiere al mondo. Un altro molto forte è Courtois.



tra loro 2 si giocano il primato secondo me,a meno di eventuali sorprese(anche tra gli italiani)


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lloris è più forte di Courtois però è poco sponsorizzato, se penso che quel babbeo di Villas Boas lo teneva in panchina per far giocare Friedel


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Febbraio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> tra loro 2 si giocano il primato secondo me,a meno di eventuali sorprese(anche tra gli italiani)


In Germania è pieno zeppo di portieri forti... non dico di prendere Ter Stegen o Neuer, ma portieri decenti che farebbero al caso nostro ce ne sono diversi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lloris è più forte di Courtois però è poco sponsorizzato, se penso che quel babbeo di Villas Boas lo teneva in panchina per far giocare Friedel



lloris a me è sempre piaciuto,io lo inseisco nella top 5 attualmente. Courtois è più in prospettiva,m già adesso è molto forte.

Pensare che lloris poteva essere nostro e poi scegliemmo di riprendere Abbiati


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> lloris a me è sempre piaciuto,io lo inseisco nella top 5 attualmente. Courtois è più in prospettiva,m già adesso è molto forte.
> 
> Pensare che lloris poteva essere nostro e poi scegliemmo di riprendere Abbiati



Perchè il fascista rifiutò il trasferimento al Palermo, tanto per cambiare.

Simply: "Lloris era già nostro"


----------



## rossovero (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sul rigore di ieri dó molti demeriti ad Özil: ha calciato centrale e debole. Neuer, quando l´ho visto per tutta una partita, ricordo che aveva un solo difetto, e cioé che ogni tanto sbagliava le uscite alte. Prese anche un paio di gol piuttosto stupidi nel suo primo anno a Monaco. Se ha limato anche quel difetto lí, c´é poco da rimproverargli.


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2014)

Io LLoris praticamente ogni volta che ho visto una sua partita ha fatto un paperone, magari sono io che gli porto sfiga


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Febbraio 2014)

è il numero 1 ed infatti è del Bayern


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io LLoris praticamente ogni volta che ho visto una sua partita ha fatto un paperone, magari sono io che gli porto sfiga



Ma diciamo che è un buon portiere di sicuro, ma non fenomenale come si pensava agli esordi.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Febbraio 2014)

Da quando Casillas è fuori dai giochi è lui il numero uno indiscusso...A ruota metto Cortuois che è veramente forte!Peccato sia di proprietà del Chelsea...


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Luglio 2014)

Stasera niente di incredibile,ma la tranquillità che trasmette questo giocatore è incredibile.
Come ho scritto in una pagina precedente,è il giocatore più freddo/tranquillo al Mondo,sembra un robot.


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2014)

E' un dannato fenomeno del ruolo, tra lui e chi lo segue ci sono un paio di livelli, da anni fa la differenza.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2014)

Secondo me è il più forte di sempre.


----------



## aleslash (14 Luglio 2014)

È un mostro


----------



## hiei87 (14 Luglio 2014)

Da pallone d'oro. Ha doti fisiche e tecniche tali che gli stanno permettendo di reinventare il ruolo del portiere.


----------



## Canonista (14 Luglio 2014)

Sembra un misto tra Sheva e Ivan Drago, solo che fa il portiere.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Luglio 2014)

Assolutamente miglior portiere al mondo/del mondiale. Poi in alcune uscite a tratti si improvvisa anche difensore. Un fenomeno.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2014)

Semplicemente mostruoso, forse più forte anche del fortissimo Buffon del 2006..


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Semplicemente mostruoso, forse più forte anche del fortissimo Buffon del 2006..



Secondo me sì.


----------



## Hammer (14 Luglio 2014)

Unisci una condizione fisica straripante, una freddezza teutonica, una sicurezza disarmante in ogni azione e trovi Neuer. Un maledetto fenomeno


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Luglio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Semplicemente mostruoso, forse più forte anche del fortissimo Buffon del 2006..


E' una bella lotta, però se prendiamo in considerazione delle qualità tipo la presa, la sicurezza, Neuer vince a mani basse.


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2014)

Era dai tempi del Buffon pre-infortuni e del Dida del 2003-04 che non vedevo un portiere che spostasse così tanto gli equilibri. Da una sicurezza in porta straordinaria e interpreta il ruolo con un'esplosività ed una reattività mai viste.
Sicuramente il più grande portiere tedesco di sempre, nonchè uno dei più forti in assoluto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Luglio 2014)

da noi sarebbe tipo centrocampista davanti alla difesa


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Luglio 2014)

è persino più forte di deuter muller di capitan tsubasa.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Luglio 2014)

Senza dubbio il numero uno ieri, oggi e domani. Ma non come Buffon (a mio parere).


----------



## danyaj87 (21 Luglio 2014)

Il suo modo di fare il portiere ricorda quello dell'Olanda del calcio totale, solo che lui rende al massimo, la difesa può stare altissima, eventuali lanci Lu ghiaccio lo fanno agire come se fosse un libero aggiunto, fa il 5 di difesa, con una tempistica di uscita per nulla invidiabile a certi difensori, capite bene che la difesa alta permette il pressing non Vs gli attaccanti ma ai centrocampisti, coni centrocampisti che attaccano i difensori, poi la sua grande capacità di trattenere e mangiarsi i palloni è una cosa disarmante, per dire l'uscita in finale contro l'Argentina verso Palacio mi pare, quando on gli fa il sombrero con la mano e poi la recupera, beh li sono quasi venuto, perché ha fatto una cosa difficile con una tale nonchalance che boy non so che dire


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Era dai tempi del Buffon pre-infortuni e del Dida del 2003-04 che non vedevo un portiere che spostasse così tanto gli equilibri. Da una sicurezza in porta straordinaria e interpreta il ruolo con un'esplosività ed una reattività mai viste.
> Sicuramente il più grande portiere tedesco di sempre, nonchè uno dei più forti in assoluto.



Beh diciamo che Kahn non è stato di certo l'ultimo arrivato, però concordo che questo Neuer se darà questa continuità per tanti anni sarà superiore anche al grande Oliver.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh diciamo che Kahn non è stato di certo l'ultimo arrivato, però concordo che questo Neuer se darà questa continuità per tanti anni sarà superiore anche al grande Oliver.



l'unica pecca di neuer è che stilisticamente non mi fa impazzire, questo anche perchè è altissimo ma nonostante questo ha una reattività pazzesca ed è molto molto efficace..


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Luglio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio il numero uno ieri, oggi e domani. Ma non come Buffon (a mio parere).



quando tu pensi al portiere più forte pensi a buffon, stilisticamente è più bello a imho e forse anche più forte, neur però ha uno strapotere fisico che buffon si sogna, se la giocano..


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quando tu pensi al portiere più forte pensi a buffon, stilisticamente è più bello a imho e forse anche più forte, neur però ha uno strapotere fisico che buffon si sogna, se la giocano..



Stlisticamente secondo me Buffon non è meglio, forse ha (aveva) più piazzamento ma Neuer è decisamente meglio in quanto a fisicità e reattività. Per me Neuer è superiore al Buffon del 2006.


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2014)

Per me mescolare Buffon con Neuer è un pò sacrilego... il tedesco ha 28 anni, vi rendete conto dai 18 ai 28 che razza di carriera aveva già fatto Gigi? Mah... Manuel è un gran portiere senza dubbio ma vedremo che continuità riuscirà a dare alle sue prestazioni, ricordo che fino a due anni fa manco si sapeva chi fosse!


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me mescolare Buffon con Neuer è un pò sacrilego... il tedesco ha 28 anni, vi rendete conto dai 18 ai 28 che razza di carriera aveva già fatto Gigi? Mah... Manuel è un gran portiere senza dubbio ma vedremo che continuità riuscirà a dare alle sue prestazioni, ricordo che fino a due anni fa manco si sapeva chi fosse!



No dai diciamo dal 2011 che fa cose del genere, mi ricordo la partita che fece contro l'Inter, mai vista una roba così.

Neuer ha vinto scudetti (amettiamo pure che sia stato più facile che in Italia per Buffon), Champions e Mondiale. Non vedo differenze, anzi...


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No dai diciamo dal 2011 che fa cose del genere, mi ricordo la partita che fece contro l'Inter, mai vista una roba così.
> 
> Neuer ha vinto scudetti (amettiamo pure che sia stato più facile che in Italia per Buffon), Champions e Mondiale. Non vedo differenze, anzi...



Ho detto due anni, mi correggo, sono tre che fa ottime cose hai ragione. 

Resta il fatto che Buffon a 18 anni era titolare in una serie A al top, titolare della nazionale e macinava presenze UEFA, pure vincendo trofei continentali. Boh guarda, ho vissuto tutta la carriera di Gigi e sinceramente Neur per me non è a quel livello, per quanto sia forte. Tra i pali non c'è paragone tra i due secondo me, ma sopratutto il tedesco non ha la personalità, il carisma, la carica e leadership del nostro Gigi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2014)

Io dico soltanto una cosa: due calciatori si possono paragonare soltanto a carriera conclusa perché non voglio esagerare ma Neuer potrebbe avere davanti ancora una decina di anni di carriera, quindi aspettiamo. Ciò detto, personalmente, credo che a fine carriera non avrà niente da invidiare a Buffon, né si potrà dire chi sia stato più forte.


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dico soltanto una cosa: due calciatori si possono paragonare soltanto a carriera conclusa perché non voglio esagerare ma Neuer potrebbe avere davanti ancora una decina di anni di carriera, quindi aspettiamo. Ciò detto, personalmente, credo che a fine carriera non avrà niente da invidiare a Buffon, né si potrà dire chi sia stato più forte.



Certo, può benissimo essere, se il suo rendimento dagli attuali 28 ai 35 fosse questo, tanto di cappello!

Certo oggi dire che è sopra a Buffon è un tantino eretico secondo me


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho detto due anni, mi correggo, sono tre che fa ottime cose hai ragione.
> 
> Resta il fatto che Buffon a 18 anni era titolare in una serie A al top, titolare della nazionale e macinava presenze UEFA, pure vincendo trofei continentali. Boh guarda, ho vissuto tutta la carriera di Gigi e sinceramente Neur per me non è a quel livello, per quanto sia forte. Tra i pali non c'è paragone tra i due secondo me, ma sopratutto il tedesco non ha la personalità, il carisma, la carica e leadership del nostro Gigi.



Sì ovviamente Buffon è uscito fuori prestissimo, Neuer dopo, però ha ancora tanto potenzialmente da dare. Per me siamo quel livello, confrontando il Neuer che ha vinto il mondiale ora (28) e il Buffon del 2006 (sempre 28).

Forse Buffon ha qualcosa in più nel piazzamento, mentre Neuer è più esplosivo, più reattivo, più bravo con i piedi, più moderno se vogliamo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo, può benissimo essere, se il suo rendimento dagli attuali 28 ai 35 fosse questo, tanto di cappello!
> 
> Certo oggi dire che è sopra a Buffon è un tantino eretico secondo me


Eretico no, forse audace.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stlisticamente secondo me Buffon non è meglio, forse ha (aveva) più piazzamento ma Neuer è decisamente meglio in quanto a fisicità e reattività. Per me Neuer è superiore al Buffon del 2006.



anche secondo me, ma hai visto quanto è veloce neur anche ad uscire dai pali, nelle uscite alte infallibile, anche se sbaglia il posizionamento (cosa in cui boffon è più forte) recupera con una reattività pazzesca, è praticamente un mostro..


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo, può benissimo essere, se il suo rendimento dagli attuali 28 ai 35 fosse questo, tanto di cappello!
> 
> Certo oggi dire che è sopra a Buffon è un tantino eretico secondo me



se paragoniamo le carriere non c'è discussione, dire che neur è superiore è eretico ma per davvero, ma io stavo analizzando il neur di adesso con il buffon del 2006, per me il buffon di prima è ancora superiore, anche dida in quegli anni era spaventoso, ma si può dire che era da quei tempi che non si vedeva un portiere cosi forte, cosi dominante, quando hai uno di quelli in porta, è decisivo quasi quanto un centravanti..


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eretico no, forse audace.



Audace mi piace


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se paragoniamo le carriere non c'è discussione, dire che neur è superiore è eretico ma per davvero, ma io stavo analizzando il neur di adesso con il buffon del 2006, per me il buffon di prima è ancora superiore, anche dida in quegli anni era spaventoso, ma si può dire che era da quei tempi che non si vedeva un portiere cosi forte, cosi dominante, quando hai uno di quelli in porta, è decisivo quasi quanto un centravanti..



Si beh, tra quei due Buffon comunque tutta la vita


----------



## juventino (22 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh diciamo che Kahn non è stato di certo l'ultimo arrivato, però concordo che questo Neuer se darà questa continuità per tanti anni sarà superiore anche al grande Oliver.



Oliver è stato un grande anche lui, ma secondo me era un gradino sotto a Dida e Gigi di una volta.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Oliver è stato un grande anche lui, ma secondo me era un gradino sotto a Dida e Gigi di una volta.



Anche secondo me. Non so se entri nella top 10, certo è stato un grandissimo ma non leggendario forse.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Luglio 2014)

Per me Buffon del 2006 non era solo più forte di questo Neur (che attualmente è il numero 1 del mondo) ma era più forte pure di molto,non di pock non ha mai avuto i piedi di Neur,ma certe parate le faceva solo lui...La reattività che aveva lui non ce l'aveva nessuno,nemmeno questo Neur..Ma non solo quello del 2006 anche quello prima del 2006...Buffon da quanti anni gioca da Dio?Cioè ragazzi....Per me si Gigi una spanna sopra tutti e mi sta anche antipatico come persona,ma diamo a cesare quel che è di cesare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Agosto 2014)

i migliori Buffon e Dida non si battono, in particolare il picco del brasiliano credo non sarà toccato da nessuno per un bel po'.

La longevità di Buffon poi è qualcosa di mostruoso anche alla luce dei problemi fisici che ha avuto.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> i migliori Buffon e Dida non si battono, in particolare il picco del brasiliano credo non sarà toccato da nessuno per un bel po'.
> 
> La longevità di Buffon poi è qualcosa di mostruoso anche alla luce dei problemi fisici che ha avuto.



Per me tra i tre non c'è partita. Opinione mia.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Agosto 2014)

guardate questo video su neuer, veramente spettacolare

non è il solito video con le migliori parate, ma mostra le caratteristiche direi uniche di neuer







p.s. ve lo immaginate abbiati che prova le stesse uscite di neuer? ahahaha


----------



## Frikez (11 Agosto 2014)

Considerando che ricopre 2 ruoli, è il migliore al mondo per distacco


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Considerando che ricopre 2 ruoli, è il migliore al mondo per distacco



Ma rispetto anche a Buffon, a Kahn, a Zoff, a Preud'Homme...che gli manca ?


----------



## Frikez (11 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma rispetto anche a Buffon, a Kahn, a Zoff, a Preud'Homme...che gli manca ?



Mah non lo so, è sempre difficile fare classifiche in epoche diverse, certo è che interpreta come nessuno il ruolo del portiere e con il gioco moderno è fondamentale avere un estremo difensore coinvolto a 360 gradi, uno che non si limiti a parare ma sappia impostare l'azione e soprattutto faccia il libero aggiunto con una difesa alta.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mah non lo so, è sempre difficile fare classifiche in epoche diverse, certo è che interpreta come nessuno il ruolo del portiere e con il gioco moderno è fondamentale avere un estremo difensore coinvolto a 360 gradi, uno che non si limiti a parare ma sappia impostare l'azione e soprattutto faccia il libero aggiunto con una difesa alta.



Sì hai ragione, però se ne dovessi scegliere uno (ipoteticamente parlando) sceglierei sicuro lui. Già col Buffon del 2006 un paragone si potrebbe fare.


----------



## Hammer (12 Agosto 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> guardate questo video su neuer, veramente spettacolare
> 
> non è il solito video con le migliori parate, ma mostra le caratteristiche direi uniche di neuer
> 
> ...



Impressionante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma rispetto anche a Buffon, a Kahn, a Zoff, a Preud'Homme...che gli manca ?


Per il momento soltanto la costanza, almeno rispetto a Buffon, Kahn e Zoff(Preud'Homme l'ha ampiamente superato)ma viste le qualità del giocatore non è difficile ipotizzare che in futuro li raggiungerà senza troppi problemi. Da un punto di vista tecnico credo sia tranquillamente tra i migliori portieri di sempre.


----------



## danyaj87 (12 Agosto 2014)

Beh ragazzi la cosa spettacolare sono le uscite a trequarti campo... e la capacità di essere ambidestro, come fosse uno prestato alla porta; ribadisco fa stare la difesta 5-10 metri avanti con più tranquillità. Praticamente un libero aggiunto.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Agosto 2014)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi la cosa spettacolare sono le uscite a trequarti campo... e la capacità di essere ambidestro, come fosse uno prestato alla porta; ribadisco fa stare la difesta 5-10 metri avanti con più tranquillità. Praticamente un libero aggiunto.



Ma anche in porta mica scherza. Ha una reattività che si vede solo nelle leggende.


----------



## danyaj87 (12 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma anche in porta mica scherza. Ha una reattività che si vede solo nelle leggende.



Appunto è un quid in più, sinceramente è una cosa che non ho visto fare mai prima a nessun altro.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> guardate questo video su neuer, veramente spettacolare
> 
> non è il solito video con le migliori parate, ma mostra le caratteristiche direi uniche di neuer
> 
> ...



Unico!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2014)

La partita contro l'Algeria fu significativa, portiere volante, tipo quando si giocava tra amici nel cortile.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Agosto 2014)

Ma che rinvii fa di mano?


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma che rinvii fa di mano?



 Pensa una pigna in faccia da lui quanto può fare male.


----------



## Gas (13 Agosto 2014)

Ottimo il video sopra, la serialità con cui fa alcune cose fanno capire che sono studiate e preparate.
Da notare che è un membro attivo della squadra, sui suoi rapidi rilanci di mano c'è SEMPRE il compagno che scatta per il contropiede.


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La partita contro l'Algeria fu significativa, portiere volante, tipo quando si giocava tra amici nel cortile.



Te stavi sempre in panca 






Il commentatore


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Agosto 2014)

Quando appenderà gli scarpini al chiodo parleremo di lui come del miglior portiere di sempre, se riuscirà ad essere costante quasi fino a fine carriera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Te stavi sempre in panca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono attualmente un difensore roccioso


----------



## juventino (21 Ottobre 2014)

È uno scandalo se quest'anno non gli danno il pallone d'oro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Ottobre 2014)

La parata su Gervinho da un metro non ha alcun senso logico.
Boh.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Dovrebbero chiamarlo _il muro di Baviera_  . Penso di aver finito qualunque aggettivo positivo possibile per questo fuoriclasse.


----------



## Snake (21 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> È uno scandalo se quest'anno non gli danno il pallone d'oro.



comincia a fartene una ragione perchè secondo me non ha nessuna chance


----------



## juventino (21 Ottobre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> comincia a fartene una ragione perchè secondo me non ha nessuna chance



Hai probabilmente ragione (purtroppo), ma converrai con me che lo strameriterebbe. Al mondo non esistono solo CR7 e Messi.


----------



## Snake (22 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Hai probabilmente ragione (purtroppo), ma converrai con me che lo strameriterebbe. Al mondo non esistono solo CR7 e Messi.



Lo meriterebbe come altri crucchi, Lahm in primis, se lo dai a uno fai un torto all'altro e viceversa, è il motivo per il quale non lo vincerà lui come nessun altro della Germania, si disperderanno i voti mentre la massa voterà per i soliti noti.


----------



## Penny.wise (22 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Hai probabilmente ragione (purtroppo), ma converrai con me che lo strameriterebbe. Al mondo non esistono solo CR7 e Messi.



concordo che si meriterebbe di vincerlo..purtroppo si sa che gli attaccanti sono i favoriti per il pallone d'oro, e questa è una baggianata..ad esempio, magari molti di voi juventini non concorderanno, ma le prestazioni recenti di Neuer (dalla Champions vinta al Mondiale) in questi ultimi anni sono persino superiori a quelle di Buffon.
con questo non voglio paragonarli, reputo Gigi (che ho veramente adorato) il più forte di sempre specie sul lungo periodo, ma questo Neuer è clamoroso, è lo stesso discorso di Ronaldinho il più forte di sempre in quell'1 o 2 anni fantastici


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Ottobre 2014)

La parata su Gervinho da sola vale il Pallone d'oro.
Portiere straordinario.


----------



## Hammer (22 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> È uno scandalo se quest'anno non gli danno il pallone d'oro.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La parata su Gervinho da un metro non ha alcun senso logico.
> Boh.



Madonna, IL-LE-GA-LE


----------



## Hammer (22 Ottobre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Lo meriterebbe come altri crucchi, Lahm in primis, se lo dai a uno fai un torto all'altro e viceversa, è il motivo per il quale non lo vincerà lui come nessun altro della Germania, si disperderanno i voti mentre la massa voterà per i soliti noti.



Dalla sua ha il fatto di essere oltre il classico portiere. Sta stravolgendo in senso positivo il ruolo stesso, ha una capacità unica al mondo ad altissimi livelli. il Pallone d'oro sarebbe meritatissimo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Novembre 2014)

Intervento paranormale su Nainggolan.


----------



## Snake (5 Novembre 2014)

Takahashi aveva anticipato tutti di 30 anni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2014)

Più forte di lui ho visto solo il Buffon del 2002-2008.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La parata su Gervinho da un metro non ha alcun senso logico.
> Boh.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Intervento paranormale su Nainggolan.


Eh no, mo le voglio vedere


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Novembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh no, mo le voglio vedere


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Novembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh no, mo le voglio vedere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Novembre 2014)

Non a caso è il portiere più forte del mondo e degli ultimi tempi.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2014)

La parata su Nainggolan ha un qualcosa di oscuro....


----------



## Frikez (6 Novembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non a caso è il portiere più forte del mondo e degli ultimi tempi.



Ma chi? Diego Lopez?


----------



## prebozzio (6 Novembre 2014)

L'intervento di ieri è spaventoso.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Novembre 2014)

Ha una reattivita' pazzesca e sul tiro di Gervinho sembra che ha la calamita sui guanti, pazzesco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma chi? Diego Lopez?


No, Abbiati


----------



## Dexter (6 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Più forte di lui ho visto solo il Buffon del 2002-2008.



Buffon non è mai stato forte quanto Neuer, secondo me.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Novembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Buffon non è mai stato forte quanto Neuer, secondo me.



Sono d'accordo, tra l'altro a livello Internazionale col club ha già vinto più di Buffon


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Buffon non è mai stato forte quanto Neuer, secondo me.



Opinioni, ma la categoria è la stessa, solo che Buffon ha fatto 13-14 stagioni da portierone, di cui 6-7 da migliore in assoluto.

Neuer non credo raggiungerà la grandezza di Buffon, è uscito fuori 5 anni fa.
Poi certo se fa tante altre stagioni al top vincendo Champions, Mondiali ecc.ecc...


----------



## Dexter (7 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Opinioni, ma la categoria è la stessa, solo che Buffon ha fatto 13-14 stagioni da portierone, di cui 6-7 da migliore in assoluto.
> 
> Neuer non credo raggiungerà la grandezza di Buffon, è uscito fuori 5 anni fa.
> Poi certo se fa tante altre stagioni al top vincendo Champions, Mondiali ecc.ecc...



Hai ragione che Buffon ha dalla sua la continuità, ma concorderai con me sul fatto che il miglior Buffon è inferiore al picco di molti altri portieri che però hanno avuto periodi. Per dire, i livelli di quei due anni di Dida per me Buffon non li ha mai raggiunti. È senz'altro uno dei migliori di sempre ma siamo in Italia dove De Sciglio è considerato forte e, come è giusto che sia, in patria vengono esaltati gli italiani all'inverosimile. Di Buffon, ormai da anni, in Europa non ha più paura nessuno...


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Novembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Buffon non è mai stato forte quanto Neuer, secondo me.



A me Buffon piace da impazzire (come portiere, come persona zero), ma Neuer è di un altro livello IMHO.
Sta rivoluzionando il concetto di portiere, se rimane su questi livelli (e non vedo il motivo per cui non lo possa fare) a fine carriera verrà considerato da tutti il miglior portiere di sempre.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Hai ragione che Buffon ha dalla sua la continuità, ma concorderai con me sul fatto che il miglior Buffon è inferiore al picco di molti altri portieri che però hanno avuto periodi. Per dire, i livelli di quei due anni di Dida per me Buffon non li ha mai raggiunti. È senz'altro uno dei migliori di sempre ma siamo in Italia dove De Sciglio è considerato forte e, come è giusto che sia, in patria vengono esaltati gli italiani all'inverosimile. Di Buffon, ormai da anni, in Europa non ha più paura nessuno...



No, non concordo...per me quel Buffon era migliore del mostro Dida.
Con la Juve nessuna ha paura di Buffon, ma in Nazionale fa sempre ottime prestazioni (come l'amichevole contro l'Olanda).


----------



## mandraghe (7 Novembre 2014)

Dopo la paratona contro la Roma, il commento di Piccinini è stato "in questo momento Neuer è *forse* il portiere più forte del mondo"


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2014)

Boh


----------



## mandraghe (8 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Boh



Ste robe Buffon non le ha mai fatte...


----------



## Love (8 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dopo la paratona contro la Roma, il commento di Piccinini è stato "in questo momento Neuer è *forse* il portiere più forte del mondo"


per lo juventino piccinini è sempre buffon il n 1...


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2014)

Mah, forse Buffon negli anni d'oro lo ricordate poco, era un alieno su....è stato per 7-8 anni il miglior portiere al mondo


----------



## Snake (22 Novembre 2014)

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ahahahahahahahahah



QUesto si chiama sedere.


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2014)

Ma quale sedere, copre tutta la porta, è impressionante, secondo me 8 attaccanti su 10 si cagano sotto quando se lo trovano davanti.
Spaventoso.


----------

